# Projects, Prime Time



## geech34 (Feb 25, 2017)

Working on some good ones.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Feb 26, 2017)

Zinc Chromate, you restore WWII planes!!!


----------



## jimbo53 (Feb 27, 2017)

Some sweet frames, but that media blasting cabinet catches my eye-oh, what I would give to have my own personal one of those!!


----------

